
Zero Defect Hiring  - noodle
http://www.inc.com/magazine/19980301/889_Printer_Friendly.html
======
ggchappell
> OK, let's agree that this test requires that candidates rave about your
> shop, stores, plants, or restaurants. But what else do they say? Is it
> insightful, helpful, specific, and accurate? Does the candidate see
> problems, suggest solutions?

That's tricky. You want someone who will make your organization better, but
you probably don't want someone who is going to launch every new relationship
with criticism.

And given the way criticism is dealt with in many (most?) cultures, a lot of
people will be trying to show they are the right kind of candidate by not
criticizing. So I wonder whether this approach is going to rule out lots of
good people.

